# Which BBS Wheels to get...



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Interesting... Gary?


10" wheels do indeed have a fitment note that they might require a fender lip roll to fit the rear, and are considered a very aggressive fitment for non-M E46 cars. A lot of guys on E46Fanatics use this fitment so we list them on 330Ci but would call any customer who orders them to warn about the aggressive fitment. We're still in process of trying to add these to the other E46 cars.

http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=ab2&url=/wheels/index.jsp


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

rumratt said:


> You sure you want 18's for your daily commute into NYC?  Why not move first and commute for a month before deciding what kind of wheels/tires you want? Is it because you need the snow wheels setup before you move?


 :lmao:

That was my original plan. But my current S-03s are past due for replacement, and I know I want to use my 68Ms as winter wheels. If I put new rubber on them now, I'll never wear them out before winter.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

FWIW, I'd recommend staying with 17" wheels. 18" are more expensive to buy and replace especially when you can't always dodge a pothole in traffic.


----------



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

Plaz said:


> :lmao:
> That was my original plan. But my current S-03s are past due for replacement, and I know I want to use my 68Ms as winter wheels. If I put new rubber on them now, I'll never wear them out before winter.


also are you sure you want the s03s? I just installed a set on my acs type2 18's (225/40 all around). I hadn't noticed any of the tramlining everyone was complaining about, until i drove to my fiances this weekend (central NJ). Jersey roads kind of bring the worst out of them, never thought i'd actually have something nice to say about driving around on Philly roads....

whichever of the 18's you get, get the stronger of the two wheels, you'll need it over here. I've done well avoiding potholes but got forced to ride through one that felt like could have eaten a few rims before i hit it.

*edit: my next set might be the yoko avs es100's. Though the so3 wet traction is phenomenal... almost too good.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

I still think you're nuts for wanting 18" wheels to commute into NYC. 

Of course, I've never had 18" wheels, so you can ignore me.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

rumratt said:


> I still think you're nuts for wanting 18" wheels to commute into NYC.
> 
> Of course, I've never had 18" wheels, so you can ignore me.


 I understand... but as far as NJ-NYC commutes go, mine will be over pretty mellow road. The harshest road I think I'll see is the 495 onramp loop into the Lincoln. In the city itself, it will be 10th ave north to 56th/57th area. Not bad streets in the grand scheme of things.

Of course, I'll be kicking myself, going :tsk:  , saying "rum(r)att was right." when I dent my first rim. :rofl:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

palooka666 said:


> also are you sure you want the s03s? I just installed a set on my acs type2 18's (225/40 all around). I hadn't noticed any of the tramlining everyone was complaining about, until i drove to my fiances this weekend (central NJ). Jersey roads kind of bring the worst out of them, never thought i'd actually have something nice to say about driving around on Philly roads....
> 
> whichever of the 18's you get, get the stronger of the two wheels, you'll need it over here. I've done well avoiding potholes but got forced to ride through one that felt like could have eaten a few rims before i hit it.
> 
> *edit: my next set might be the yoko avs es100's. Though the so3 wet traction is phenomenal... almost too good.


 It's either S-03s, or giving a shot to the Eagle F1 GS-D3s... and those are on back order for the rear 255s. I love my S-03s, and actually kind of like a little tramlining, oddly enough... but I'm sure it will be more irritating in NJ than out here, given the generally more rutted roads back there.

All these high performance tires wear out so quickly, though, that I doubt I'd have to live with a bad decision for more than a year. It's worth the shot, IMO. :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Of course, I'll be kicking myself, going :tsk:  , saying "rum(r)att was right." when I dent my first rim. :rofl:


one word.... "FORGED"


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> one word.... "FORGED"


 Yup... I'm very close to pulling the trigger on the REs. They look fantastic on your car in the ButtonWillow thread, even though they're hot and brake dusted.

:thumbup:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

i have a rk / toyo t1s 225/45R17 combo and like it alot. but i do like the looks of the RE better. go for RE's if they're within your budget.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> Yup... I'm very close to pulling the trigger on the REs. They look fantastic on your car in the ButtonWillow thread, even though they're hot and brake dusted.
> 
> :thumbup:


Group buy :dunno: :bigpimp:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

why would you get a BBK?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> why would you get a BBK?


because the 325/328 and 323 brakes are tiny :dunno: someone wanna tell me what's the u.s. price for those 325/328 oem brake carriers? :dunno: and can you tell a diff between 323 and 325/328 sized brakes. sorry for going off into a tangent.


----------



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

Plaz said:


> It's either S-03s, or giving a shot to the Eagle F1 GS-D3s... and those are on back order for the rear 255s. I love my S-03s, and actually kind of like a little tramlining, oddly enough... but I'm sure it will be more irritating in NJ than out here, given the generally more rutted roads back there.
> 
> All these high performance tires wear out so quickly, though, that I doubt I'd have to live with a bad decision for more than a year. It's worth the shot, IMO. :dunno:


Agreed, I think earlier I was wavering a little about getting the type's and 18's ... when i came up to my car on my way home this evening though, man... the 18's look amazing. and the handling... wow, It's been raining all day and s03's are just phenomenal in th rain. The s0'3s don't tramline as much as i had expected but every now and then it's bad. Watch out in construction areas and you'll be happy with them.

On another note: I had this suv driving right on my a55 as i'm leaving the park and ride -- right up until this hairpin turn to merge onto I95, then i see the whites of her eyes in my rearview as she realizes how fast she was going in to this turn... by the end of the turn of course I had about 5 car lengths on her, so i waved goodbye and went on my way. not sure what she was thinking. Love the potenzas' though :thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The only BBKs that might fit under RGRs would be UUC's old ones. You can always add spacers, but then that will run into fender clearance problems with US-market RG-Rs because of their size and offset. I've been told that lack of BBK clearance on RG-Rs is well-discussed over on Fanatics. And yes, you can run 225s through 255s on 8.5. In fact, 255/35/18 is the recommended fitment on Alpina's 18x8.5


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> why would you get a BBK?


 :bling:

Not that the :amish: would ever do so


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> why would you get a BBK?


 I might not ever do so. In fact, I probably won't. But it seems silly to close the door on that option unnecessarily, if I can get wheels that accommodate them, and still meet all my requirements.

:dunno:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> :bling:
> 
> Not that the :amish: would ever do so


 :rofl:

Yeah, no bling at all on the amishmobile, what with that grateful dead light show coming from your head unit.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> I might not ever do so. In fact, I probably won't. But it seems silly to close the door on that option unnecessarily, if I can get wheels that accommodate them, and still meet all my requirements.
> 
> :dunno:


Exactly... this way... if I were ever inclined to do so (doubt I would), I could without having to worry about whether or not I'll need to buy new wheels.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Yeah, no bling at all on the amishmobile, what with that grateful dead light show coming from your head unit.


:lmao:

I may pull that head unit and put this one in................  









Also, I will be checking out some REs in person Friday  Should I get a price for ya :dunno:  :stickpoke


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Moderato said:


> I was a bit concerned about the BBS-RGRs making my 330i look a bit to "race-y". I think on a dedicated sports car BBS look amazing (on coupes and M3s they look amazing too), but on a sports sedan.....I haven't decided yet. You're right about weight being VERY important thought, I've experienced that before with different rims. Do you have any links to pics of the SSR's on a 3 series?


Check out ayn's ...

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34668

They look great and are light weight


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

AF-RX8 said:


> Phil, your stock wheels are incredible, don't even think of getting rid of them :tsk:


3 letters Alan...........

BBK :eeps:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> The RE's I'm on the verge of getting are very very similar to the CSL pattern.




The RE's look like CH's :dunno:

RG-R's and RC's look more like CSL's


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> 3 letters Alan...........
> 
> BBK :eeps:


Phil, maybe I'm out of the loop but I don't know what that is ?!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> The RE's look like CH's :dunno:
> 
> RG-R's and RC's look more like CSL's


Dunno about your comparison, but I like the look :bigpimp: 









pic compliments of Ben Liaw


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

AF-RX8 said:


> Phil, maybe I'm out of the loop but I don't know what that is ?!


see picture above

big brake kit


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> The RE's look like CH's :dunno:
> 
> RG-R's and RC's look more like CSL's


 I thought the CSLs looked like CH's too... maybe my memory is failing me again. If so, sorry.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> Check out ayn's ...
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34668
> 
> They look great and are light weight


Those do look pretty good!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> Dunno about your comparison, but I like the look :bigpimp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phil do you have a picutre of the whole car ... those look pretty good though I'm not loving the gold BBS cap


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

AF-RX8 said:


> Phil do you have a picutre of the whole car ... those look pretty good though I'm not loving the gold BBS cap


The gold lettering cap signifies that the wheels are forged.

You could get other caps to replace them with if you don't like the gold lettering... I believe black background with silver lettering is available as well as mirror finish background with white lettering...

I love looking at this pic... :eeps:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> The gold lettering cap signifies that the wheels are forged.
> 
> You could get other caps to replace them with if you don't like the gold lettering... I believe black background with silver lettering is available as well as mirror finish background with white lettering...
> 
> I love looking at this pic... :eeps:


 Me too. 

Will the stock BMW center caps fit?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Me too.
> 
> Will the stock BMW center caps fit?


I believe they sorta fit.... the snap in part fits, but the actual outer surface is slightly smaller so you get a huge gap between the roundel and the rim.

I've thought about putting roundels in there too, but trust me... on the RE, you don't want to put Roundels in there... it would look weird with the roundels so far inset like that....


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> CSLs are a cross between RGRs and REs. The spoke patterns and thickness is about the same as RGRs, while the spoke curve and extend all the way out to the edge like the REs, so no "deep dish" look to it like RGRs and RS-GTs and has better BBK clearance.
> 
> RCs just look like @ss. Just ask Nate.


Well in that sense... they (CSL wheels) resemble RCs more... The RC spokes come out to the edge smoothly... while the REs have a sort of "lip" or "ridge along the outside edge... and the spokes "bulge" out a bit toward the center. CSL wheels don't bulge out... they are concaved IIRC...


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

doeboy said:


> Well in that sense... they (CSL wheels) resemble RCs more... The RC spokes come out to the edge smoothly... while the REs have a sort of "lip" or "ridge along the outside edge... and the spokes "bulge" out a bit toward the center. CSL wheels don't bulge out... they are concaved IIRC...


The CSL style wheels only come in that one size right?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

doeboy said:


> The gold lettering cap signifies that the wheels are forged.
> 
> You could get other caps to replace them with if you don't like the gold lettering... I believe black background with silver lettering is available as well as mirror finish background with white lettering...
> 
> I love looking at this pic... :eeps:


I never saw that picture before, those BBS wheels are VERY hot ... I take back what I said !!! That particular Mesh style looks great !!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

:drool: i love the hubs on these.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

:drool:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Moderato said:


> The CSL style wheels only come in that one size right?


yes


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Well in that sense... they (CSL wheels) resemble RCs more... The RC spokes come out to the edge smoothly... while the REs have a sort of "lip" or "ridge along the outside edge... and the spokes "bulge" out a bit toward the center. CSL wheels don't bulge out... they are concaved IIRC...


:stupid:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

AF-RX8 said:


> I never saw that picture before, those BBS wheels are VERY hot ... I take back what I said !!! That particular Mesh style looks great !!


 :bigpimp: :thumbup:

Even when dirty with brake dust from the track they look great IMO...


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

LOL, I just drove across the GWB tonight and clubbed a pothole.  I was on the lookout too, but it was a pretty stealth one. :tsk:

Plaz, I thought of you immediately after I hit it. I hope you have a good sense of humor when you dent your first 3 weeks after getting them.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Kaz said:


> On 18x8ET35? I think it'll be tight but doable. But if you do that, you'll want matching size rears, which would be 265s. They'd fit on the 18x9s fine but I dunno if it'll fit the fenderwell. It'd be close in any case.


Uh.... I wouldn't risk it.... I'm lowered 0.5" all the way around and I'm not worried... but if I were more... I might worry....


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

rumratt said:


> LOL, I just drove across the GWB tonight and clubbed a pothole.  I was on the lookout too, but it was a pretty stealth one. :tsk:
> 
> Plaz, I thought of you immediately after I hit it. I hope you have a good sense of humor when you dent your first 3 weeks after getting them.


 

"forged wheels are strong... forged wheels are strong... forged wheels are strong..."


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> "forged wheels are strong... forged wheels are strong... forged wheels are strong..."


Yes! Yes! Yes! They are! :eeps: :bigpimp:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Yeah, you're not as susceptible to the evils of bling as I am.
> 
> Right.
> 
> Thanks!


I did not do it for bling reasons... I too wanted to keep the handling about the same... since the coilover kit went in, the car is pretty neutral but has a small tendency to oversteer.... so to keep that in check, I went with the staggered setup....

the looks is a bonus.... 

And yes... because of the offset of the rears, the rears look super wide even though they're 255...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Oy.
> 
> Okay, that'll teach me to get creative.
> 
> Kaz, aty, would you just stick with 225/255 in my situation?


I'd stay with 225/255.... at least your first time putting rubber on those... if you feel comfortable with 235 up front or what not.... then do it next time....


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> I'd stay with 225/255.... at least your first time putting rubber on those... if you feel comfortable with 235 up front or what not.... then do it next time....


 Yeah, that's what I'm going to do. I take it that's what you're running?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> And yes... because of the offset of the rears, the rears look super wide even though they're 255...


 Right! Didn't even think of that. Room for a BBK, and pimpin wide meats. :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm going to do. I take it that's what you're running?


Yep...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Right! Didn't even think of that. Room for a BBK, and pimpin wide meats. :rofl:


:rofl:

Oh yeah... don't be surprised if you get a few people saying "nice CHs!"  :tsk:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Oh yeah... don't be surprised if you get a few people saying "nice CHs!"  :tsk:


 n00bs.

:rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> n00bs.
> 
> :rofl:


Sometimes I think I'll just go along with it.... "Yeah... these CHs are great...." then when/if they go and order a set of CHs and it's not the same..... :rofl:

The less people who have it... the more "special" it is... 

Of course.... price is a major factor for many... I would think many would go with CHs because they cost a lot less...

It's also rather amusing how sometimes I get people saying "wow! awesome rims! are they 19s?" I say "no... 18s...." then their whole expression goes from awe to disappointment and walk away.... :dunno: Then I get the "but dude! they're not 19s!" or "they're not LMs!" or "They're not HREs!"... :tsk: whatever... :dunno:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> I'd stay with 225/255.... at least your first time putting rubber on those... if you feel comfortable with 235 up front or what not.... then do it next time....


 I have 235s all around and would probably get 245s all around next time.


----------



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

actually, if that's the same size set up on the m3(225/255), then i wouldn't worry about it. I have grown to enjoy the tramlining and the tightness and the effort to drive the car a lot now. the understeer b/c of the spacers is kind of cool too. I figure with 17x8's for the winters, I get to drive two totally different set ups and adjust my driving accordingly. Frankly, only people like us would really enjoy that kind of subtle difference but that's what makes our cars fun.

don't worry too much about the rims, I've done a couple of weeks in which i've driven to Newark, and Center City Philly many times and the AC Schnitzers are doing great. I'm sure the BBS's will be just fine, just check your fillings.... they may get shaken loose at first.



Plaz said:


> Munstermobile! :rofl:
> 
> I'm one of those weird folk who actually like a bit of tramlining.
> 
> ...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> I have 235s all around and would probably get 245s all around next time.


Yeah but what offsets are you running... I think that would make a big difference...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

palooka666 said:


> actually, if that's the same size set up on the m3(225/255), then i wouldn't worry about it. I have grown to enjoy the tramlining and the tightness and the effort to drive the car a lot now. the understeer b/c of the spacers is kind of cool too. I figure with 17x8's for the winters, I get to drive two totally different set ups and adjust my driving accordingly. Frankly, only people like us would really enjoy that kind of subtle difference but that's what makes our cars fun.
> 
> don't worry too much about the rims, I've done a couple of weeks in which i've driven to Newark, and Center City Philly many times and the AC Schnitzers are doing great. I'm sure the BBS's will be just fine, just check your fillings.... they may get shaken loose at first.


Same size rim width, but offsets are way different... plus don't forget that the M3 is wider and has more fender room due to the bigger bulges in the body panels.

Again... RE is 18x8 ET35 and 18x9 ET45. 
The M3 M Double Spoke 67 wheel (stock 18s) are 18x8 ET47 and 18x9 ET26.

I agree about the rims... BBS tends to make pretty darn strong rims... :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> So are stock 330s with 18s.


Yes but the M OEM tires are 225/45 and 255/40 while the 330 tires are the size Plaz ordered. The Ms sizes fit tightly in unrolled 330s but it is a tight fit, I am running them now from a pull off set that I got a good deal on.

Plaz - Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Wow I am sorry I did not check this thread out earlier . . .

Plaz, I would definitely sitck with the 225/40/18 fronts as the 235/40 tire doesn't fit the 18 x 8 wheel as well and it will cause what they call a bubble look. Also the 225 is a nice meaty tire and the 10mm difference will not be noticable especially since the proper rim size for a 235 is 18 x 8.5 

I would also stick with the 255/35/18 rear tire on the 18 x 9 wheel, I had a 245/35/18 tire on my 18 x 9 wheels and they were a little stretched and more vulnerable to getting damaged. It's almost like the 245/35 is a drop too thin to fit that 18 x 9 wheel though I do think they looked really nice.

As far as staggered versus non-staggered, are you planning on using these for autocrossing ?? If not then you will not notice the difference at all between staggered or non staggered as it is more of a 'look' rather then a handling issue.

Personally I've had them all and I think the staggered sizes gives an aggressive look and I was never crazy how a 235/40 all around looked in comparison.
Do they look good non staggered ... yes but if you have the choice I would go staggered . . . there is something about the rear tire fills out the rear fender well that just looks Awesome !!

I think the sizes you picked are perfect and I wouldn't change a thing. 

If you need any advice on this, please email me or pm or if you want I'll give you my phone number to call me . . . I've been down this road so many times it isn't funny . . .


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

AF-RX8 said:


> Wow I am sorry I did not check this thread out earlier . . .
> 
> Plaz, I would definitely sitck with the 225/40/18 fronts


 Thanks Alan, it's resolved, I'm sticking with the recommended 225/255 combo. :thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Yeah but what offsets are you running... I think that would make a big difference...


 38.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> Find to cheap/used/whatever rear tires for the* M68* :angel: wheels and use them til you get to NJ. That way you can wait for the REs


 :rofl: :spank:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Plaz said:


> :rofl:
> 
> While sexy is good, and the REs definitely give me an automotive woody, what's most important to me is that they're light and strong... these wheels will have to hold up to regular NYC punishment.
> 
> Not the really bad FDR drive/BQE/Major Deegan type punishment, just the milder West Side Hwy./10th Ave./Lincoln Tunnel type punishment.


Not to screw up your wheel plan but if your going to be driving to NYC I would stick with 17's. I really think an 18 is going to get bent in NYC. The only 18" wheels that I have experienced that have been strong are the 18" Hamaan HM2's


----------



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

Alan, the SSR's dont count! 

my schnitzers have been very strong. I've only hit one pothole that made me hope that my car was still in one piece and the wheels were fine. avoiding potholes gives you a reason to swerve and not piss off the SO for swerving on purpose...



AF-RX8 said:


> Not to screw up your wheel plan but if your going to be driving to NYC I would stick with 17's. I really think an 18 is going to get bent in NYC. The only 18" wheels that I have experienced that have been strong are the 18" Hamaan HM2's


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

palooka666 said:


> Alan, the SSR's dont count!
> 
> my schnitzers have been very strong. I've only hit one pothole that made me hope that my car was still in one piece and the wheels were fine. avoiding potholes gives you a reason to swerve and not piss off the SO for swerving on purpose...


LOL ... yeah I forgot those Schnitzers are very strong also !!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Okay, drama over. I ordered a new set of S-03s for my 68Ms. 

BBSs will be for next spring. I'll probably order them in October or November when I order LM22s for the 68Ms.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> Okay, drama over. I ordered a new set of S-03s for my 68Ms.
> 
> BBSs will be for next spring. I'll probably order them in October or November when I order LM22s for the 68Ms.


Now you are acting like an intelligent east coaster :thumbup: :bigpimp: 

By next spring, we actually may be able to do a group buy :banana: :fruit: :smokin:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

AF-RX8 said:


> Not to screw up your wheel plan but if your going to be driving to NYC I would stick with 17's. I really think an 18 is going to get bent in NYC. The only 18" wheels that I have experienced that have been strong are the 18" Hamaan HM2's


 I dunno... I gotta think forged BBS wheels would be stronger than cast Hamanns. :dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> I dunno... I gotta think forged BBS wheels would be stronger than cast Hamanns. :dunno:


:stupid:

Other in the NJ/NYC have them and have had no problems :thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> I dunno... I gotta think forged BBS wheels would be stronger than cast Hamanns. :dunno:


:stupid: x2


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Plaz said:


> I dunno... I gotta think forged BBS wheels would be stronger than cast Hamanns. :dunno:


aren't hamanns made by oz  but agree. forged bbs ranks tops


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Plaz said:


> I dunno... I gotta think forged BBS wheels would be stronger than cast Hamanns. :dunno:


In theory... There's no reason, though, that a cast wheel can't be stronger than a forged one, depending on quality, design, materials, etc.


----------



## Ohmess (May 29, 2003)

*Hamann HM2s*



AF-RX8 said:


> That is so frusterating . . . I remember when I used to have go to through that . . . that is the reason I never ended up with new Hamann HM2's, everytime I tried to get a set, there was another reason why the backorder was extended.
> 
> Have you tried Renn-sport ... they have good prices and are reliable.


Do you know what these weigh? I like the look, but I have the impression that they are heavy.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Ohmess said:


> Do you know what these weigh? I like the look, but I have the impression that they are heavy.


From what I remember the 18 x 8.5 old style weighed in at 24 lbs and the new style was 25 lbs.

I had a set with Nitto 230/40/18 and they weighed 49 to 50 lbs each altogether.

the 19's which look incredible were 53.5 to 54.0 each with 235/35/19 dunlop SP9000 tires


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> Okay, drama over. I ordered a new set of S-03s for my 68Ms.
> 
> BBSs will be for next spring. I'll probably order them in October or November when I order LM22s for the 68Ms.


I just did this... ordered the REs (w/ S-03s) and LM-22s for my 68Ms.

Just thought I'd give the update.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> LM-22s for my 68Ms.


Copycat! :flipoff:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> Copycat! :flipoff:


Yep... first the color, now the tires. 

Two more doors and one more pedal, though. 

(Of course, I don't see any other winter tires that come in sizes for the staggered 68M setup) :eeps:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Tirerack lists the CH 18x10 as an optional fitment for the 330i w/sport package. Do you think there are issues with that?
> 
> I've definitely taken note of James and Hack's wheels... I love em... but admit missing taking note of doeboy's REs.
> 
> I admit I have a touch of "bling" in me... favoring the staggered setup falls into that column. :eeps:


10" is pertty agressive for the rear of an E46, may need some fender lip rolling and/or camber change to fit.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> 10" is pertty agressive for the rear of an E46, may need some fender lip rolling and/or camber change to fit.


Yeah, I didn't go that route. I just ordered 18x8 and 18x9 REs from you guys, shod with 225/40/18 and 255/35/18 S-03s, respectively. That should be a safe bet, yes?

Also have some LM-22s for my 68Ms in that order... on which I put your name. Easiest money you've earned this week! 

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Yeah, I didn't go that route. I just ordered 18x8 and 18x9 REs from you guys, shod with 225/40/18 and 255/35/18 S-03s, respectively. That should be a safe bet, yes?
> 
> Also have some LM-22s for my 68Ms in that order... on which I put your name. Easiest money you've earned this week!
> 
> :thumbup:


Found the order, thanks! :thumbup: I'll be sure bimmerfest gets the credit as well.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Sounds good Plaz. Looking forward to pics of the REs on the car in the spring. :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Got some motion shots and different angle views in that thread...

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?p=2121936#post2121936


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Got some motion shots and different angle views in that thread...
> 
> http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?p=2121936#post2121936


:thumbup:

Great pics!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Great pics!


 I hope so... most of those I had to pay for...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> I hope so... most of those I had to pay for...


Really? For some reason I thought maybe The HACK took 'em...

...or is he the one charging you?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Really? For some reason I thought maybe The HACK took 'em...
> 
> ...or is he the one charging you?


Naw... he didn't get to take pics that time... it was really hot and everyone was exhausted... and Thunderhill is a BIG place to be running around with a camera....

There was a professional photo guy there taking pics... so I thought I'd go check out what he got... and I liked what I saw so I bought....


----------

